# اقوى كتاب في معالجة الاشارة الرقمية



## aboamr007 (31 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 

أقدم لكم اليوم أقوى كتاب على الاطلاق في معالجة الاشارة الرقمية .

صورة غلاف الكتاب



Digital Signal Processing, 2 Ed: Fundamentals & Applications


 *Author(s): Li Tan, Jean Jiang
Publisher: Academic Press
Date: February 22, 2013
Pages: 893
Format: PDF
Language: English
ISBN-10: 0124158935
ISBN-13: 978-0124158931
Size: 16 MB*​ 
وصف الكتاب :

 This textbook presents digital signal processing (DSP) principles, applications, and hardware implementation issues, emphasizing achievable results and conclusions through the presentation of numerous worked examples, while reducing the use of mathematics for an easier grasp of the concepts. 

This text gives students in electronics, computer engineering and bioengineering an understanding of essential DSP principles and implementation, demonstrating how the subject is fundamental to engineering as practiced today.

Covers DSP principles with emphasis on applications to communications and control.

Discusses implementation of DSP algorithms in hardware and software


Chapter Objectives, worked examples, and end of chapter exercises aid the reader in grasping key concepts and solving related problems


Website with MATLAB programs for simulation and C programs for real-time DSP​  
​ عندما تفك ضغط الملف الذي بالمرفقات سوف تجد أنه يوجد بداخله ملف اسمه (كتاب معالجة الاشارة الرقمية) 
وهو بصيغة torrent لذلك انت بحاجة الى برنامج torrent يقوم بعملية تحميل الكتاب. 
(أنصحك ببرنامج bittorrent) 


المرفقات :
مشاهدة المرفق كتاب معالجة الا&#1.rar

او يمكن تحميل الكتاب عالرابط التالي:
Digital Signal Processing, 2 Ed: Fundamentals & Applications [PDF] | Free eBooks & Tutorials


----------



## طالب-مهندس (9 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## angel kouz (16 يونيو 2014)

thank u


----------

